# Good scale excercises.



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Do you guys know any good scale excercises? Better if they were challenging.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Check this out.

http://www.sheetsofsound.net/


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Too bad I cant read sheet music


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> Too bad I cant read sheet music


It's tabbed out.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> It's tabbed out.


Thats odd. I go to Free lessons> Then I click on anything in the list and it gives me sheet music.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> Thats odd. I go to Free lessons> Then I click on anything in the list and it gives me sheet music.


No it's not.

http://www.sheetsofsound.net/audio.htm

Click on any of the first 5 examples.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> No it's not.
> 
> http://www.sheetsofsound.net/audio.htm
> 
> Click on any of the first 5 examples.


Ok I went to the wrong section.:thanks5qx:


----------

